# Son of a %/[email protected]#!



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesterday while zip screwing a heater vent the damn screw popped out and because of the angle I punched a dialectic with my pointer finger! Hurt like he!!! Got worse as the day progressed. Today I nursed it during a full bath rough, but slammed it in the door jam anyway. After grabbing the pex and screw kit both my Master and the PM asked what the F I screamed for, thinking I slipped on the ice. 

I gave them my finger.


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Ouch ... finger injuries hurt however careful you are you will always manage to bump it..

Your losing that nail for sure


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yeah, can’t wait for it to start catching everything sending shooting pain!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Yeah, can’t wait for it to start catching everything sending shooting pain!



Wrap it to the ring finger for protection.


I think the worst part is that you have an iphone.


















.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

If the pressure is too great in the nail part heat a sowing needle red and punch a hole to let the excess blood out. When it dries out put a little scotch tape to close the hole .

You can buy an aluminum finger splint at the pharmacy, just like those you see you have a broken finger.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> If the pressure is too great in the nail part heat a sowing needle red and punch a hole to let the excess blood out. When it dries out put a little scotch tape to close the hole .
> 
> You can buy an aluminum finger sling at the pharmacy, just like those you see you have a broken finger.



many many years ago I caught my finger between my right angle drill and a beam and it was a wamo right on the nail...it blued up and hurt like all hell, so I went home and drilled through the nail with a dremel..my stomach hit the floor several times....:surprise:
I didnt know of the hot pin method at the time....


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Wrap it to the ring finger for protection.
> 
> 
> I think the worst part is that you have an iphone.
> ...







That would be tough to work with it taped to his ring finger since it looks like he smashed his pointer


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

debo22 said:


> that would be tough to work with it taped to his ring finger since it looks like he smashed his pointer



lmfao..........


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

I've crushed my fingers so many times.. not even funny.. car doors many times

I was moving a cast iron rad crushed my toe hasn't been right ever since talking years.. smashed my finger full blast with hammer.. I'm just an idiot or accident prone or both I can atleast admit it


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Venomthirst said:


> I've crushed my fingers so many times.. not even funny.. car doors many times
> 
> I was moving a cast iron rad crushed my toe hasn't been right ever since talking years.. smashed my finger full blast with hammer.. I'm just an idiot or accident prone or both I can atleast admit it





you should do kids parties...........:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Who knows might be a backup plan in my future


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Venomthirst said:


> I've crushed my fingers so many times.. not even funny.. car doors many times
> 
> I was moving a cast iron rad crushed my toe hasn't been right ever since talking years.. smashed my finger full blast with hammer.. I'm just an idiot or accident prone or both I can atleast admit it


The best advice I can give if you use a cold chisel hold the darn thing with large vice grips! Seriously I've never seen anyone do this and sledge their hand instead. I know if I don't do that my hand will eventually get hacked.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Venomthirst said:


> I've crushed my fingers so many times.. not even funny.. car doors many times
> 
> I was moving a cast iron rad crushed my toe hasn't been right ever since talking years.. smashed my finger full blast with hammer.. I'm just an idiot or accident prone or both I can atleast admit it


For me it’s my head. Customer “watch your head!” Me “don’t worry, I’ll find it.”


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

You need to get a heavy duty needle and heat it up red hot with your torch..... then you melt a hole through that black and blue nail and it will re-leive the throbbing pressure in your fingernail.....

when you finally drill through the nail it will be like a gusher of oil coming out.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

.....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Feeling better today, unless I hit it on something.

3-4 years ago we were carrying an old softener out of a basement and the head snapped off. It slammed down on my foot breaking the step! For some reason I didn’t wear my steel toe boots that day. My foot was black and blue for a month and I had a limp for a few months. For the first few weeks my foot would swell up in my boot to the point that I had to remove the laces to get it off.


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Love when the drill bit slips an goes through your thumb holding the screw in place. 
Pasload accidents are great times too.

Mark id be too much of a chicken s*it to drill my own finger. Iuno how guys can do that, i just do it accidentaly


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Better to poke your own hole in a nail and scream in pain for a minute than wait literally 16 hours at the hospital before they call your name.

I once drove 1.5 hours one way to try and find a hospital where the wait was shorter. I ended up being the last person in line and I was tended after 5 hours wait and they literally locked the doors behind me when I was walking out.


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Master Mark said:


> You need to get a heavy duty needle and heat it up red hot with your torch..... then you melt a hole through that black and blue nail and it will re-leive the throbbing pressure in your fingernail.....
> 
> when you finally drill through the nail it will be like a gusher of oil coming out.....:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

That sucks.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I once managed to crimp the tip of my thumb, it the middle of the ridged 1/2”-3/4” combo crimper.
It was spraying blood, as I swiftly walked down the stairs to my truck(to get my first aid kit), I jammed my other thumb on the banister.. now both thumbs were down, and I couldn’t open the door to get out to my truck..


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

After a full bath rough today...


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

OpenSights said:


> After a full bath rough today...



I bet that throbs with every beat of your heart.... 

all you got to do take that red hot needle and go for it........

you will sleep a lot better tonight if you do.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I bet that throbs with every beat of your heart....
> 
> all you got to do take that red hot needle and go for it........
> 
> you will sleep a lot better tonight if you do.....


Some people are terrified of needles, Open are you one of them? There's no shame.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Despite a number of tattoos, yeah, I don’t care for needles. At 42 I still have to look away.

Honestly, it feels much better dispirit what it looks like. I guess I’m kinda like my dad, so use to pain that once a new pain starts it doesn’t bother me after a bit. Granted, I don’t have much grip in that hand... had to ask my wife to open a horseradish jar for me the other day, wimped out and had my broken down Master cut a 4” cast because of the vibration.

I’ve been using arnica and ice water. It throbbed for the first two days. Slamming in a door on day two didn’t help though.

What really sucks is that’s the finger I use to pack my chew and pinch. Like after my surgery I had to learn how to eat and drink all over again, I have Lear how to chew tobacco again. Monday I have a heater to replace and a video inspection, Thursday that add-a-valve, otherwise I’m taking next week off. Let it rest and heal.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Some people are terrified of needles, Open are you one of them? There's no shame.



I hate them, but have learned to deal with them, a necessary evil....:surprise::surprise:


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Some people are terrified of needles, Open are you one of them? There's no shame.





I am terrified of needles coming back on my snake. I have told this story before so I will shorten it.


Snaking floor drain line for a row of kennels on the backside of a vet hospital. I am pulling out gallons of hair and also 43 curved needles used for sewing up surgery wounds. The operating room was on the other side of the wall and they would get dropped and swept into the floor drain.












.


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Dropped a length of 6" NH off the back of a pick up onto my tennis shoe. Big toe throbbed so much I hopped around to distract myself. The GC's foremen saw me and he started hopping too. Unlike me, he thought it was hilarious. Got home 6 hours later and it still hurt like I'd just done it. 
Another time I fell off a ladder when someone asked me a question as I started down. Wrenched my ankle pretty good. I dragged myself off the ground and shuffled over to my truck and drive to the closest critical care clinic. By the time I arrived it hurt so much that I called the front desk and asked them to send someone out with a wheel chair.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> I am terrified of needles coming back on my snake. I have told this story before so I will shorten it.
> 
> 
> Snaking floor drain line for a row of kennels on the backside of a vet hospital. I am pulling out gallons of hair and also 43 curved needles used for sewing up surgery wounds. The operating room was on the other side of the wall and they would get dropped and swept into the floor drain.
> ...


The local humane society is a customer of mine, so I know the set up, only surgery is in another location. Every time I go there I have to resist bringing home a new family member.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Back in CA I had a bust up. Took me over 24 hours, but I was on call. They gave me three hours including drive time... in San Diego! Of time off. Made me go to clear a floor sink at a restaurant, main line sled started to fall when I opened the tailgate. Went to catch it, only my pinky caught it. The sled won. Still not right to this day. 

That hack company was commission so time off for PT, was money lost. Same company that made me want nothing to do with the plumbing trade.... guess it’s in my blood from my grandfather though... kinda like the mafia.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Here’s the proof of my death! I had to look away while my wife butchered me! 

Didn’t hurt. Swelling didn’t go down much, even still swollen. Some beers can help you make the right decision sometimes.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Here’s the proof of my death! I had to look away while my wife butchered me!
> 
> Didn’t hurt. Swelling didn’t go down much, even still swollen. Some beers can help you make the right decision sometimes.



letting the blood out just cuts down on the pain, the swelling will go down in time, faster if you wrap ice pack around your hand and finger...


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Here’s the proof of my death! I had to look away while my wife butchered me!
> 
> Didn’t hurt. Swelling didn’t go down much, even still swollen. Some beers can help you make the right decision sometimes.


I'd hit the Like icon, but that pic deserves a Dislike


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Back in CA I had a bust up. Took me over 24 hours, but I was on call. They gave me three hours including drive time... in San Diego! Of time off. Made me go to clear a floor sink at a restaurant, main line sled started to fall when I opened the tailgate. Went to catch it, only my pinky caught it. The sled won. Still not right to this day.
> 
> That hack company was commission so time off for PT, was money lost. Same company that made me want nothing to do with the plumbing trade.... guess it’s in my blood from my grandfather though... kinda like the mafia.





Was it a roto prefix company?


















.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Was it a roto prefix company?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, it was a company called something like American something Always Available D.B.A Drain Patrol.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Second bleeding tonight. Probably same amount of blood, but she went through the nail a bit rough and I jerked. Some got on her blanket. Tissue didn’t catch it.

Dull pain vs sharp pain now. But if something isn’t hurting I’m not making money. Knees starting to hurt again and there was another usual pain I felt today. Rotator? 

If I’m going to keep going long term, I need to quit plumbing and stick with drains. I can’t leave my Master hanging though. That other was a joke too the Master license!


----------



## eagleplumbing99 (Sep 19, 2013)

*Ouch*

Worst for me so far was back in my tradesman days. I was told to pull a 3" test ball from a second story stack, someone had put strap-iron on the 3" stack to get it back in the wall. 

When I pulled the test ball water started go everywhere so I pulled hard and fast to get it out, sliced my thumb open on the strap iron, down to the knuckle bone.

It was my first day on at a new plumbing company I didn't want to get in trouble so I ducktaped and electrical taped the heck outta it.

A week later I was mixing concrete in my driveway in a 5 gallon bucket making an anchor for my jon-boat. My neighbor came over, he is a doctor. He saw my thumb and asked why it was so swollen, red, and puss. He called in some anti-biotics and it cleared up.

Now I have a nice scar on my thumb, lucky I didn't loose the finger. I also where gloves now.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

eagleplumbing99 said:


> Worst for me so far was back in my tradesman days. I was told to pull a 3" test ball from a second story stack, someone had put strap-iron on the 3" stack to get it back in the wall.
> 
> When I pulled the test ball water started go everywhere so I pulled hard and fast to get it out, sliced my thumb open on the strap iron, down to the knuckle bone.
> 
> ...


Dang! Thank God for good neighbors!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Bumped it today at the grocery store of all places. Now it’s catching on everything! I would’ve picked up a extra box of bandaids, but I was checking out when I felt the stabbing pain.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Bumped it today at the grocery store of all places. Now it’s catching on everything! I would’ve picked up a extra box of bandaids, but I was checking out when I felt the stabbing pain.



screw the band aides, wrap that finger with some good adhesive tape( put tissue over the nail so the tape doesnt stick to nail only), or that nail is gona catch n rip right off.....and then you will be seeing the inside of your eyelids as you pass out and head towards the ground like a ton of bricks...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> screw the band aides, wrap that finger with some good adhesive tape( put tissue over the nail so the tape doesnt stick to nail only), or that nail is gona catch n rip right off.....and then you will be seeing the inside of your eyelids as you pass out and head towards the ground like a ton of bricks...


In the past I’d use electrical tape and paper towel of fast food napkins. I have some bandaids that works great, adhesive doesn’t touch the nail at all. I’ll probably do both depending on how the day goes.

I just showed my kid how much it moves lol! :surprise:


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Here’s the proof of my death! I had to look away while my wife butchered me!
> 
> Didn’t hurt. Swelling didn’t go down much, even still swollen. Some beers can help you make the right decision sometimes.




I can make that look like a paper cut. I knocked the entire top of my index finger off 2 falls (Oct '18) ago with a model airplane mishap. Only an extremely specialized burn victim's repair product saved the finger.

Photo is only to be released before everybody has had dinner.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> I can make that look like a paper cut. I knocked the entire top of my index finger off 2 falls (Oct '18) ago with a model airplane mishap. Only an extremely specialized burn victim's repair product saved the finger.
> 
> Photo is only to be released before everybody has had dinner.


Buddy of mine was delivering a 3 ton electric motor once. Somehow the motor crushed three of his fingers. He was out of work for 4 months.

In Okinawa on guy lost the tip of his trigger in a winch accident. I was surprised they didn’t discharge him.

So yeah, I’m no special case, well at least finger wise....


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Yesterday morning it was completely attached, not so much now.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

its ready to pop any day, then it will heal up in a few weeks...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its ready to pop any day, then it will heal up in a few weeks...


Around the time my kid was born I was doing something around the house using a table saw. It was a single cut and I figured I’d just be careful but not use a piece of wood to push the material. Of course I got bit. 

Same finger. So this will be my third new nail.... hopefully the last.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Around the time my kid was born I was doing something around the house using a table saw. It was a single cut and I figured I’d just be careful but not use a piece of wood to push the material. Of course I got bit.
> 
> Same finger. So this will be my third new nail.... hopefully the last.



been bit many times trying a short cut to finish something fast , only to end up more time taping a finger back together...


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

OpenSights said:


> Around the time my kid was born I was doing something around the house using a table saw. It was a single cut and I figured I’d just be careful but not use a piece of wood to push the material. Of course I got bit.
> 
> Same finger. So this will be my third new nail.... hopefully the last.


I heard fingernails only replace themselves once.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

dhal22 said:


> I heard fingernails only replace themselves once.


Certainly hope not! I can actually see the super thin nail growing under the old. 

Hanging on by about 1/16” on the one side now and I haven’t even been messing with it. Tonight or tomorrow for sure.


----------



## breplum (Mar 21, 2009)

Oooh, maybe super glue it on for another week.
Sorry buddy.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

breplum said:


> Oooh, maybe super glue it on for another week.
> Sorry buddy.


Naw, best is to wrap it and let it do it’s thing, full use that way.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dhal22 said:


> I heard fingernails only replace themselves once.



well I can attest they grow back more than once, and thats not from the wanting to just know...it seems you keep hitting the same fingers over and over in time...
I think someone should invent steel tipped gloves to protect fingertips and finger nails....


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

How's the finger doing now? This reminded me of this thread from awhile back, seems like this thread was before some of yall signed up to the Zone. 
https://www.plumbingzone.com/f11/my-big-toe-31690/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

chonkie said:


> How's the finger doing now? This reminded me of this thread from awhile back, seems like this thread was before some of yall signed up to the Zone.
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f11/my-big-toe-31690/



you couldnt work for a week??? geez, just wrap with tape and back to work you go....:vs_laugh: well ok after a day or 2 of rest should do it...


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

chonkie said:


> How's the finger doing now? This reminded me of this thread from awhile back, seems like this thread was before some of yall signed up to the Zone.
> https://www.plumbingzone.com/f11/my-big-toe-31690/


Darn thing is hanging on for dear life! Almost thinking of taking a hammer to the right side so it’ll come off already.

One day I had to wrap it four times. Doesn’t hurt, wife starts to get pissed off when I show her the movement, which is odd cause she’s a pick azz. Creeps my kid out.

On that note, kid plugged up the toilet yesterday. Showed him how to auger a toilet. Said that’s $100 and held out my hand. He said “I want to be a plumber!” I guess there’s hope...


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Darn thing is hanging on for dear life! Almost thinking of taking a hammer to the right side so it’ll come off already.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now you have his interest. Next comes teaching him adult responsibilities. Give him a job for an hour and pay him the $100. After that you tell him to pay you back $20 for taxes. Then as he turns around you say "Aaand the rent is $40" oh and the pizza we ordered for dinner is another $10. Now sit back and see as he slowly realise the true value of money.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Finally had the wife cut it off.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

BigmanWrenchWelder420 said:


> BURNNNNNN!!!!!



Which one of you dooshbags made this joke account with the phaggy face?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Burn.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> Which one of you dooshbags made this joke account with the phaggy face?
> 
> 
> View attachment 131870


Nice catch!


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> Burn.


Ban!

Seriously you are too damn quick! You copied the image before I had time to erase him!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> Ban!
> 
> Seriously you are too damn quick! You copied the image before I had time to erase him!


I caught one!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Ban!
> 
> Seriously you are too damn quick! You copied the image before I had time to erase him!


He’s a quick draw SOB!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> He’s a quick draw SOB!


How do you know my mother?


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

OpenSights said:


> Yesterday while zip screwing a heater vent the damn screw popped out and because of the angle I punched a dialectic with my pointer finger! Hurt like he!!! Got worse as the day progressed. Today I nursed it during a full bath rough, but slammed it in the door jam anyway. After grabbing the pex and screw kit both my Master and the PM asked what the F I screamed for, thinking I slipped on the ice.
> 
> I gave them my finger.


Fingernails are the worst. I'd rather get stitches then a blacked fingernail.


----------

